# Unwanted Tenants



## Romep58 (Oct 3, 2012)

Rented my basement apartment to a woman on social services. She has 2 young kids that where supposed to live with her. Upon moving in her baby daddy has never left. She also has an older child whom lives with her dad we where told. Now she lives here too and goes to school. This now makes 5 people . Two weeks ago 2 more people showed up from New Brunswick. This makes 7 people in a 2 bedroom apartment. I've given the girl 60 days. But how do I get the other 3 adults to leave. Can I get the police to remove these people?
I'm trying to avoid a confrontation and they destroying my basement.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You need to specify which province you live in.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

just talk with her about the agreement. the agreement is the problem, not her.

most worrisome is that there is any surprise in all this!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I am sure that if the original tenant leaves, and notifies you in writing that they have moved, you would have no problem having the police removing trespassers from your proprety.


----------

